# *Low Joe's Hydraulics*



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

Low Joe's Hydraulics in Ft.Worth - check out their website:

www.lowjoes.com


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

good people at lowjoes from my experience


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

theyre known even over here in europe for their dope
hydro shit.....


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Low Joe's is a very good place to deal with. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

GOT MY FIRST SET OF WHEELS THERE IN 1985  .(14X7 SUPREMES WITH 560's :biggrin: )


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

*t*oo *t*ha *t*op

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Thats all I run Top quality hydraulics realy nice people Freddy and Joe


----------



## leath213 (Aug 9, 2005)

Any contact numbers for them? I did not see any on the site.


----------



## Rollin Rich 82 (Aug 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG_GUERO (Jul 28, 2005)

lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG_GUERO_@May 6 2006, 07:01 AM~5380248
> *lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> *


and well worth it, plating is excelent from what ive seen.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

few years ago i bought 4 pump setup all polished and chrome wtih batteries and coils solenoids switches wires everything but the rack for about 1800 i thought it was a pretty good deal to be all included.


----------



## LEGACY (Sep 23, 2003)

ALL I USE IS LOWJOES :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

WOW, someone revived this topic... its OLD!!!


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Low joes is Texas best kept secret


----------



## RadicalCutlasz (Aug 6, 2006)

Low Joes is fixing to close down at the end of the year! So everyone is going to have to find somewheres else to go!!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## kiki (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hooked 2 Glass_@Dec 21 2004, 08:29 AM~2527395
> *theyre known even over here in europe for their dope
> hydro shit.....
> 
> ...


nice job white dude........TU MADRE..........................


----------



## Pacheco (Jan 25, 2007)

If they do close down where else do you guys recommend I go looking? First time in Tx, coming from Germany. Thank you


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pacheco_@Jan 30 2007, 04:32 PM~7131159
> *If they do close down where else do you guys recommend I go looking? First time in Tx, coming from Germany. Thank you
> *


HES NOT SHUTTING DOWN HES CLOSING THE TIRE & WHEEL SHOP !!


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

WTF they are not closing the shop I talked to Joe and Freddy and they told me that Joe wants to retire and Freddy wants to do real state but the shop is for sale and if no one buys it they will just keep it going


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

U got that right! my friend & his cutty r tring to buy them out


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

STILL OPEN?


----------



## pacozloloz (Feb 1, 2007)

KINDAH


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty (Feb 1, 2004)

Low Joes Hydraulics is open to the public just on Saturdays from 8:30 AM to 12:00 and during the weekdays is open to wholesale customers only like shops


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Jan 30 2007, 10:09 PM~7133961
> *WTF they are not closing the shop I talked to Joe and Freddy and they told me that  Joe wants to retire and Freddy wants to do real state but the shop is for sale and if no one buys it they will just keep it going
> *


right on the first part. I just bought the last set of wheels sold. he will be retiring soon. soo if no one wants to the shop its gone.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 11:42 AM~9452872
> *right on the first part. I just bought the last set of wheels sold. he will be retiring soon. soo if no one wants to the shop its gone.
> *


  no more website


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

quote from MR. LOWJOE himself.

"I brought lowriding to Fort Worth"


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

here is a set up from a truck at a show today


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

here is a set up from a truck at a show today


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

here is a set up from a truck at a show today


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)

here is a set up from a truck at a show today


----------



## FajitasOnGRill956 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Wuz up Low Joe's ? my friend (paco) told me heard about your business Low Joe's Hydraulics back in the day long time . do u know who Paco From his own business California Konnection ? I was went to there sometime and while chillin and drink kick out with my friend paco long time back in the day. so I asking you still have some old Dayton Adapter left 5 lug? homie  (Pelon) MIRAGE C.C. OF DALLAS,Tx.


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Dec 14 2007, 01:10 PM~9453912
> *quote from MR. LOWJOE himself.
> 
> "I brought lowriding to Fort Worth"
> *


The quote kind of changed in your signature


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

Good people at lowjoes :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Dec 18 2007, 10:27 PM~9480562
> *The quote kind of changed in your signature
> *





*X2*


----------



## TEXAZ_RIDAZ (Dec 13, 2007)

TTT


----------



## DALLAS-G (Jan 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

I hear they sold out.


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:wow: :nicoderm: 
*NO MORE LOW JOES........*


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

Yep x2 no more lowjoes they are making the switch as we speak. lowjoes has been around for 27yrs and was Texas best kept secret peace out joe and freddy :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

The new owners still have some parts left but not much


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

NNNNOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## SHOELACES (Nov 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDY82DEVILLE_@Jan 22 2008, 02:37 PM~9756287
> *The new owners  still have some parts left but not much
> *


WHAT DO THEY HAVE LEFT ?


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

x2 asap


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADDY82DEVILLE_@Jan 22 2008, 01:37 PM~9756287
> *The new owners  still have some parts left but not much
> *


 so they getting more parts que no?


----------



## CADDY82DEVILLE (Mar 7, 2005)

More parts yes, but its not gonna have low joes name on it, they said that there gonna go with some other hydraulic company. And they still have some parts like cylinders,hoses,dumps,coils (The small tons) but nothing to make complete pumps or setups


----------



## lil joe (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CADDY82DEVILLE_@Jan 25 2008, 01:33 AM~9779668
> *More parts yes, but its not gonna have low joes name on it, they said that there gonna go with some other hydraulic company. And they still have some parts like cylinders,hoses,dumps,coils (The small tons) but nothing to make  complete pumps or setups
> *


 Orale! :thumbsup:


----------

